# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Cambio de color del agua

## josemilife

necesito algun recurso para hacer que el agua cambie de color, seria bueno si cambiase en distintos colores.

----------


## ignoto

Cuando yo era pequeño, hasta las ranas utilizaban el cheminova y/o quimicefa para eso.
En las instrucciones salían, al menos, dos cambios de color diferentes muy vistosos.
El problema que tiene es que toda mi generación sabe cómo se hace metiendo la mano cubierta de unos polvos (que no se ven a un par de metros) dentro de agua con otros polvos disueltos.

No sé si ahora aún venden este tipo de juegos pero lo que es seguro (porque le quise comprar uno a mi hijo mayor) es que muchos de los productos que incluían ya no los llevan. Normas de seguridad o falta de ventas, no lo sé.

P.D. Si es por haber visto a Luis de Matos...

----------


## pablo de oz

josemilife....hace cuestión de días inicié en el foro de discución general sobre ilusionismo untema parecido llamado "magia quimica·...muchos compañeros me indicareon nombres técnicos de productos en fin leelo...
si el objetivo es transformar agua en "liquido" de diferentes colores...."diriate" (perdona el termino ....peromirta la hora que es )...que leeí en algin libro el efecto "bar magico" donde el mago presentaba una jarra de agua y vertiendo de esta en diferentes vasos automáticamente quedaban de diferentes colores atribuyendoles el nombre de diferentes colores...anilinas comestibles...(que es mas o menos como decir el npombre químico de una sustancia)....suerte....!!!!

----------


## maxysebas09

Quisa llegue un poco tarde, pero vamos a tratar de ayudarte:
Es muy sencillo, hay uno cilindros en los bazares que parecen Vasos con tapas, tienen un preparado especial ya que bueno al sacarle la tapa con mucho cuidado sale un vaso mas chiquito de adrentro, lo que te recomindo el vaso chico agregale un poco de jugo en polvo.... cuando sacas la tapa con el vaso, demuesatra qeu esta vasio, cuando introduzcas el agua, saldra agua pintada.... esta bueno sencillo pero bueno, espero haberte ayudado

----------


## blackmagic

yo he e experimentado en casa con azul de metileno,...incluso con distintos tipos de teés puedes hacerlo, o incluso mezclar, usa tu imaginación.

----------


## mago pablete

Lo malo de el azul de metileno es que ensucia mucho si te cae en la ropa y es un poco dificil de quitar

----------


## fernandini

En el libro Magicolor de Juan Tamariz viene explicado como realizar un cambio de agua a tinta y de tinta a agua todo en un mismo recipiente.
Viene explicado en la página 108 para ser mas exactos.
Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock: 

Lo malo del azul de metileno es que es muy tóxico ... Por favor, no lo tireis por el fregadero.

Lo malo del azul de metileno es que es venenoso por ingestión ... supongo que no se os habia ocurrido.

Lo malo del azul de metileno es que es nocivo en contacto con la piel...

Lo malo del azul de metileno es que es tóxico por inhalación ...

Lo malo del azul de metileno es que ... 

http://chemdat.merck.de/documents/sd...592/159270.pdf

Ideal para un espectaculo infantil ...

Se consiguen tonalidades de azul oscuro muy vivo con un poco de cobre (monedas de centimos) y un poco de amoníaco.

----------


## galmer

hay una pagina en frances que se llama MAGIA QUIMICA (en frances) alli tienes todo lo necesario para convertir el agua en rosa y despues de nuevo en incolora. Solo te hará falta una pastillita de un principio activo que se usa como laxante y hasta aqui puedo leer... Disculpa pero mi frances es tan elemental que ahora mismo no sabría ponerte como se escribe. De cualquier modo si estas interesado mandame un priv y te digo como se hace. Saludos

----------


## Albericu

BUENO OS ACONSEJO LOS COLORANTES PARA RESTAURACION.SON INCOLOROS Y CON LA MEXCLA AL AGUA SE TIÑEN.SE USA UNA GOTA Y SOLUCIONADO.ESPERO HABEROS AYUDADO.SALU2

----------


## newwave

puedes probar con el colorante que se añade a las comidas. a mi hijo le funciona con un efecto que aprendio en un libro de magia para niños

----------


## MagoJaume

En las tiendas IMAGINARIUM tienes unos sobrecitos metálicos con pastillas para teñir el agua de baño de los niños, si no recuerdo mal vienen 10-12 comprimidos y cuestan 0.50€.
La ventaja que tiene utilizar este producto es que tienes varios colores, para probar con el que más se ajuste al efecto que quieras conseguir, y que NO manchan la ropa ni otros materiales, por lo que en caso de mancharte saldría simplemente aclarando con agua y lo más importante son inocuos, que trabajando con niños es algo muy importante.

----------


## seare

> ...que leeí en algin libro el efecto "bar magico" donde el mago presentaba una jarra de agua y vertiendo de esta en diferentes vasos automáticamente quedaban de diferentes colores atribuyendoles el nombre de diferentes colores...anilinas comestibles...(que es mas o menos como decir el npombre químico de una sustancia)....suerte....!!!!


Creo recordar que este truco aparecía en el libro "Magia en el Bar" de Tamariz. No sé si te servirá de algo, aunque espero haber ayudado un poquito  :roll:

----------


## estel

Yo os recomiendo a todos el libro de Alquimia,la magia liquida.
de Antonio Diaz Lafuente.
Aqui viene todo sobre magia Quimica pero vamos que tambien se puede echar un poco de tang de diferentes sabores al culo del vaso y lograr el efecto ademas de poder beberlo.
un abrazo0o.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hay que fijarse en la fecha de los post. ¿Creéis que en ¡¡¡2 años!!!! el autor tendrá las mismas inquietudes?

 Pues eso. No escriban más.

----------


## estel

Realmente yo creo que es un tema de interes y que puede aportar muy buenos efectos asi que no considero que este fuera de lugar el haberlo escrito sobretodo porque mi contestacion iba tambien para la ultima persona que escribio hace pocos dias.

saludosSsSs.

----------


## kino_yo

veamos... basicamente lo que buscas son indicadores de pH como:

Fenolftaleina que pasa de incoloro a rojo cuando el pH varia entre 8,3 y 10,00 (digamos que en agua normal es incoloro y al incorporarle una base fuerte cambia a rojo... base fuerte amoniaco... creo (de esto informate por que bases fuertes disponibles no se me ocurren) aunque no recomendable... ay mas pero no se me ocurren ademas solo se necesitan unas gotitas y luego tornasol que al añadirle un acido fuerte se volveria azul. 

Indicadores de pH investiga por ai espero haverte ayudado.

----------


## Ogueita

Quizás se hayan informado ya. ya que lo preguntaron en 2006. Por favor leer los post con atención. Llevamos unas semanas reflotando post muy viejos y lo unico que hacen es hacer perder el tiempo a quien entra.

Un saludo

----------


## francisz

Sé que el post es de hace años... ya lo sé. Pero como no veo otro que hable de los mismo, pues escribo aqui.
Ayer Domingo de Resurección, se me ocurrió probar lo que pone en el libro de Alquimia, que se comentó antes ( y que por cierto es un libro que, aún y no llevando ningún efecto a cabo, es un libro de una lectura maravillosa por la manera en la que está escrito ), y puse Permanganato en el agua, una pizquilla de nada, y se tiño de un morado precioso. Y luego, para volverlo al color del agua natural, le puse alumbre, como dice el libro.... y nada. Esperé un poco mas... y nada, se me ocurrió meter dentro las manos para remover aquello.... y salieron negras!!!! con las uñas marrones!!!! y no había como quitar aquello!!! Y mi mujer a punto de regresar a casa!!!
Al final, probé con todo lo que se me ocurrió, y pude quitármelo con agua oxigenada, o con la reacción que esta hizo con algún otro producto que eché antes. 
Hoy tengo la mano de buen color, pero como .... desgastada!
Así que algo salió mal. Y eso que probé con varias cantidades, pero no, algo no cuadraba. 
Creo que terminaré por probar otras fórmulas, o por comprarme los químicos que venden.
Un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

O remover con un palito  :117:

----------


## MagDani

Diosssss que peligro.
no juguéis con esas cosas que podeis salir dañados.

Os pongo un vídeo mio de un producto que tengo comercializado en alguna tienda, no digo donde, ni nada de nada, pero aquí va el efecto.




Espero que os guste

----------


## Pulgas

Dani, eres un genio.  :Great:  :Great:  :Great:

----------


## Tovaric

que bueno Dani jajajjajaja. Ya me pasas cuando puedas por privado donde adquirirlo por si me hace falta para alguna rutina un poco más adelante.

un saludo

----------

